# Your motd.



## Orum (Dec 25, 2010)

Got something interesting in it?  I want to see it.  I'll go first.







Edit: uploaded for those that want to use/edit it.  Had to add .txt to get the forum to accept it.


----------



## mk (Dec 25, 2010)

:> /etc/motd


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 25, 2010)

My motd looks like mk's, but the one posted is pretty cool.


----------



## Orum (Dec 26, 2010)

Aw, come on, there have to be some more artistic, creative people out there...


----------



## respite (Dec 26, 2010)

my laptop's motd tells me to upgrade.


```
proteus:~% cat /etc/motd
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 (MONOLITH) #10: Tue Aug 17 23:26:05 PDT 2010
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 26, 2010)

Orum change your text to this:

_unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, 
yes,fsck,fsck,fsck,umount, sleep​_


----------



## vermaden (Dec 26, 2010)

For most of the time its just *:> /etc/motd*, but sometimes its like that:

```
% cat /etc/motd 
          _________                   _____   _______   _____
         /   _____/                  /     \ /   ___/  /     \
        /   /__ __ __ ____   ____   /   /  //   /__   /   /\  \
       /   ___//  /_//  . \ /  . \ /   __  \\__    \ /   / /  /
      /   /   /  /  /  ___//  ___//   /_/  /__/    //   /_/  /
     /___/   /__/   \____/ \____/ \_______//______//________/

 DAEMON - supernatural being of a nature intermediate between that
          of gods and men, an inferior divinity, spirit and genius.
```


----------



## expl (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment motd.txt


----------



## da1 (Dec 28, 2010)

```
[root@mainserver ~]# cat /etc/motd
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE (<name>) #7: Sun Sep 12 10:10:13 EEST 2010

Welcome to mainserver!



To do list:
- setup WOL between the 3 gateways 
- apcupc; correct the shutdown command
- first test for UPS with "apcaccess" comming up <- epic fail !!!


History:

26.11.2010 - system patch

05.11.2010 - replaced HP 4000 with HP LaserJet 1160 printer

26.10.2010 - set redirect from port www to proxy for all clients on $retea

25.10.2010 - setup mainserver2 to run nightly backups on this machine




!!! Trimed !!!
```

Basically it's a historic record of what I've done to the system in the past 2y. The rest is moved to /etc/history_2010.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 29, 2010)

I usually send hostname -s through figlet with some font to generate the motd.

For example:


```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 (GASLIGHT) #0: Tue Dec  7 19:26:36 PST 2010

                              oooo   o8o             oooo            .   
                              `888   `"'             `888          .o8   
 .oooooooo  .oooo.    .oooo.o  888  oooo   .oooooooo  888 .oo.   .o888oo 
888' `88b  `P  )88b  d88(  "8  888  `888  888' `88b   888P"Y88b    888   
888   888   .oP"888  `"Y88b.   888   888  888   888   888   888    888   
`88bod8P'  d8(  888  o.  )88b  888   888  `88bod8P'   888   888    888 . 
`8oooooo.  `Y888""8o 8""888P' o888o o888o `8oooooo.  o888o o888o   "888" 
d"     YD                                 d"     YD                      
"Y88888P'                                 "Y88888P'
```


----------



## Orum (Dec 30, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> Basically it's a historic record of what I've done to the system in the past 2y. The rest is moved to /etc/history_2010.


Something useful in a motd?  Why didn't I think of that?!



			
				expl said:
			
		

>


Also very awesome.


----------

